# "2 Chinese Boys"



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 21, 2007)

These guys are beyond funny!





 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc62hgWdPJQ&mode=related&search=

If you like them, there are lots more vids of them at youtube.


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 21, 2007)

LOL!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 22, 2007)

SOMEBODY been cruisin' YouTube! 

Where do you get the time to FIND this stuff???!?!?


----------



## crushing (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL! The whole family enjoyed those.  Thanks for the find.


----------

